# Dang it's hot



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2021)

Was past 100 degs F in my shop today. Had thoughts of working on the CNC router or maybe the bike.
I lasted about 15 mins. 
Supposed to be even hotter tomorrow. Set an all-time high temp record of 46.6 deg C in the interior of BC today.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 28, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Was past 100 degs F in my shop today. Had thoughts of working on the CNC router or maybe the bike.
> I lasted about 15 mins.
> Supposed to be even hotter tomorrow. Set an all-time high temp record of 46.6 deg C in the interior of BC today.


My condolences David, and I mean that. I grew up with that kind of temp from May to October every year until my wonderful SO moved us to Los Osos 12yrs ago. I would not wish that kind of heat on anybody. Take it easy and I hope the weather breaks soon.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> My condolences David, and I mean that. I grew up with that kind of temp from May to October every year until my wonderful SO moved us to Los Osos 12yrs ago. I would not wish that kind of heat on anybody. Take it easy and I hope the weather breaks soon.



Thanks mate, it truly saps all ones energy. Supposed to break on Tuesday.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 28, 2021)

We were not that hot yesterday only 89 with a dew point of 66. Had the 20-30 knot winds that did help while working outside.


----------



## Brento (Jun 28, 2021)

Its the same here in NY. 90 out with high humidity yuck. Probably wont work on my shop until wednesday which sucks.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2021)

Portland Oregon was 111 degrees yesterday and it's supposed to be 113 today.  The last time I experienced 
that was in Death Valley!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> Portland Oregon was 111 degrees yesterday and it's supposed to be 113 today.  The last time I experienced
> that was in Death Valley!


I saw that. I cannot imagine that temp.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 28, 2021)

I can take the cold but not the heat. I have an attic exhaust fan set to come on at 85 degrees in my shop. Once it kicks in I'm headed to the house for the a.c. I can't imagine having to deal with 100 degree plus temps.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2021)

I used to live back East as a kid and I remember it being 85 degs and 100% humidity. That was completely awful.


----------



## Brento (Jun 28, 2021)

The humidity is what kills over here. I prob wont touch in my shop until thursday from what it looks like now


----------



## Reddinr (Jun 28, 2021)

I just dragged a window air-conditioner to my shop this morning.  It isn't keeping up but better than nothing.  It is supposed to be 114F here today (45.6 C).  We're not used to this ****.   No humidity though which is a big help.   I do remember July/August in Maine growing up.  Humidity, heat, bugs, the trifecta.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 28, 2021)

95F (35C) here with a 73F (22.8C) dewpoint.  "Feels like 106F" (41.1C).  Not working outside today.  Dewpoints in the 70's are uncomfortable.
Friday it is supposed to be 68F (20C) and rain.  Weird weather.


----------



## John281 (Jun 28, 2021)

David, it's 108F right now.  I've lived in the Seattle area all my life and it's never been this hot.  I had tickets to take my wife over to Roche Harbor for her birthday yesterday with the local float plane company but they canceled because of the high temps.  The planes don't have AC either so that was probably another good reason to postpone.


----------



## NC Rick (Jun 28, 2021)

Wow!  I had no idea it could get so hot in those regions!  I have been complaining when it’s been in the mid 80s.  I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2021)

This is super unusual for us Rick. We broke a record yesterday and then broke that record today!


----------



## Manual Mac (Jun 28, 2021)

i live 50 mi North of Portland Ore.
114 here today. Can’t remember ever near that hot.
And no Air Cond, never really needed it. Until now.
Keeping sheep & chickens watered.
Water down for squirrels & chipmunks & birdbaths.
Kind of a bummer, new hatchlings in nests & bird box's are dying from the heat.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2021)

It's 115  degrees in Vancouver right now.  Amazing.  Tomorrow it's supposed to be 92.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 28, 2021)

Hit 108 on Saturday and 104 Sunday but only 95 today and 90s are predicted all week, which is not unusual here this time of year. 115 is the worst I've seen since we moved here, but thankfully that is quite unusual. 

We are also lucky to be close enough to the coast to get the marine influence most evenings which helps to cool things down at night. Saturday was 108 in the late afternoon, but by 2am we were in the 60s.

Weather like this makes me appreciate my cramped shop in the nice cool basement.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 29, 2021)

So far just high 80's here in Atlanta area.   I think we hit 90 once.   We rarely hit mid 90's.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 29, 2021)

81° at 0400 hrs in North Central Washington state, it is supposed to get to 112° later this afternoon.   We have low humidity which helps.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 29, 2021)

I have a portable AC and a wall fan to direct the cool air around my small shop, these portable ACs are perfect solution for  small shops ,they are quiet enough to use and do a good enough job  but you do need to be near a window to direct the 6" exhaust pipe to the outside, they are not expensive either.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 29, 2021)

I feel for you folks up in Oregon and Washington.
It doesn't get that hot up there!
We have friends in Medford, they are really suffering.
No rain and now record heat, it's going to be a long summer.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 29, 2021)

Last night (Monday evening) at 7:00 PM it was 108F (the high for the day) at my desk, by 8:00 PM it was 88F.  At around 7:00 PM the wind changed from the east to from the west.  That felt really good. 

We switched over to graveyard shift during the hot spell, about 11:00 PM to 8:00 AM or so.  Sunday night to Monday morning it was too hot overnight to even work. At about 8:00 AM Monday morning it was already 95F at my desk.

I hope we don't see a weather event like this again, the Pacific Northwest is just not equipped to handle temperatures this high.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 29, 2021)

Well the temp abated today, high of 23/74 predicted today. I'll take it!


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 29, 2021)

This is how hot it is here!


----------



## aliva (Jun 29, 2021)

I worked in Saudi Arabia back in 79-80, temp was a steady 126F zero humidity . After a week or so I got used to it. Also it hadn't rained there in 23 years. Gas was 10 cents a gallon, water 30 cents a gallon.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 29, 2021)

It missed us. No rain.
Pierre


----------



## brino (Jun 29, 2021)

pdentrem said:


> It missed us. No rain.


Great photo though!
-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 29, 2021)

+1 to the great photo!!!


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 29, 2021)

pdentrem said:


> It missed us. No rain.
> Pierre
> 
> View attachment 370674




Looks like Kansas,, lived there in the late 70's.   Different but beautiful.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 30, 2021)

111 degrees here in Redmond (Central) Oregon today.  At 11:00pm it is now down to 85 degrees.  I am waiting for it to get cooler before I go out and unpack the used drill press I picked up today.  My GF wants to go camping at Diamond Lake tomorrow through Sunday.  It is only suppoed to get up to 85 there tomorrow (higher elevation).  We reserverd and paid for our campsite at the beginning of the year.  I am not sure how long I am going to want to stay there though.  Our Class B RV doesn't have AC and going camping just to sit inside the RV to keep cool kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 30, 2021)

This is how hot it was in Portland today.  I finally took my pet to my basement shop where it was 90 degrees - fully 15 degrees cooler than the main floor of my home.  





__





						iCloud
					

Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




					share.icloud.com


----------



## MtnBiker (Jul 4, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Was past 100 degs F in my shop today. Had thoughts of working on the CNC router or maybe the bike.
> I lasted about 15 mins.
> Supposed to be even hotter tomorrow. Set an all-time high temp record of 46.6 deg C in the interior of BC today.


Have you considered a mini-split A/C? I just installed one in my Phoenix AZ shop and it is heaven. I installed a non-DIY. Not that expensive. Doubles as heater in winter (not that we have much of a winter in Phoenix). BTW...119 two weeks ago. Dry heat.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 4, 2021)

MtnBiker said:


> Have you considered a mini-split A/C? I just installed one in my Phoenix AZ shop and it is heaven. I installed a non-DIY. Not that expensive. Doubles as heater in winter (not that we have much of a winter in Phoenix). BTW...119 two weeks ago. Dry heat.


Ordinarily temps are not a problem here as summer is typically around 23-25C. We had a high pressure "heat dome" that saw highs up to 40C so nearly twice as hot as normal.


----------



## MtnBiker (Jul 4, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Ordinarily temps are not a problem here as summer is typically around 23-25C. We had a high pressure "heat dome" that saw highs up to 40C so nearly twice as hot as normal.


Spent some time in Portland years ago. It was 106 and nobody had A/C. That was rough. Obviously in Phoenix A/C is not optional.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 4, 2021)

aliva said:


> I worked in Saudi Arabia back in 79-80, temp was a steady 126F zero humidity . After a week or so I got used to it. Also it hadn't rained there in 23 years. Gas was 10 cents a gallon, water 30 cents a gallon.


I was there ten years after you. We did get rain (or moisture I should say), for a day or so, then grass sprung up everywhere, for a week or so. I was just thinking, how we could stand the 120's, there, but here 100 sucks (dry here also). Difference is the acclimation, and no AC, if it is hot outside, and hot inside, you do not mind going outside as much.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 4, 2021)

Odd that California has missed this hot spell. We just have the normal hot (Redding 103-105°, low 90s here at 4k'). I was looking into moving to BC to escape the wildfires and insanity, but it appears I'm undesirable. It may not matter, there may be no escape.


----------

